# Project: Atomos



## ikem (Jul 14, 2013)

Here we go again!







This time with a Lian Li Q30. 

This will be my htpc and home gaming PC.

Components:

Intel i5 3470s
Gigabyte H77N-Wifi
OCZ Vertex II 60GB
Seagate 320gb HDD
650w PSU (dont know the brand)
HIS HD 6870

I have a nice vision of the built, continuing on Lian Li's new curves with this, and some modifications that may be a little different. Stay tuned for a lot of aluminum, lexan, and cap screws.


----------



## ikem (Jul 14, 2013)

no room for a PSU! gotta change that.






a little laid back to, me... going to stand it up.


----------



## ikem (Jul 14, 2013)

i better get my file ready....






all 6 pieces (2 of each for the sides) before filing the edges to mirror.






a little mock up never hurt anything.






and here is a little teaser of what will come tomorrow!


----------



## ikem (Jul 15, 2013)

got a lot of stuff done over the weekend. Im am trying to make a dead line of wednsday for powdercoat so i can get them on friday.

starting on the floor of the case. a little crude a the moment, but im kinda designing as I go.






this should be enough room for the cables. i wish i had a modular power supply.










got some longer button head screws and they look so much better!










here is where im going to put the led strips. I have ordered 4 - 24cm strips. 






MNPCTech bezel with some notches to allow for the psu brace. 






and a look at the back. There will be a cover over the entire back, but the leds will light up the tail of the acrylic, once i frost them. I also have to clean up the cutout for the psu. 






I have also epoxy’ed the bolts to the case, since the aluminum on the original case is too thin to tap.

This was a pretty big update, but I have to get some more aluminum for the back cover, bend it to shape, and then get everything sanded and out to powdercoat. 

But that brings me to a question for you. One three side panels, what should the colors be? remember there will be white light coming from in between each panel. So there will be separation between black panels.


----------



## BiggieShady (Jul 15, 2013)

Series of several dark blue shades fading to black would look nice when lit.
I like steel blue shades. For example:

Bottom fin color = #24487A
Second fin color = #12243D
Case color = #000000


----------



## ikem (Jul 16, 2013)

worked on the back panel tonight. also sanded all the panels in prep. 
I still have to cut out the psu hole and the 120mm hole for the radiator, once i know where i'm going to position it.
I have ordered a Corsair H60 for cooling. My Gigabyte H77N-Wifi arrived today, and I paired my i5-3470s with it














A quick look inside so far. Still a lot of structure work to do. Rad mounts, ssd/hdd mounting, and cleaning all the existing aluminum up.






I also frosted the tips of the exposed acrilic. This should give a nice glow from the back.






and the bottom should be done with modding. just waiting for the led strips to come tomorrow.


----------



## ikem (Jul 17, 2013)

got a lot done today! then I was interrupted by a fire call.

Anyway, got the H60 mounted and  radiator mount done. I also tested the LED strips and they work perfect. Now i have to route the wires somewhere and do all at fancy wiring. Tested the system in the case, and it works just fine. Got a parts list i have to get this week, and I am not going to make my powdercoat deadline... bah, but it is coming along just fine.

The pics look blue, but these are white leds. I think the white balance on this cam is just off...














kinda mocking up everything on the inside to make sure all my plans will work.






Here is where it gets tricky... I wanted to have the back panel removable just by itself. so i made this, which allows the fan and rad to be secured to the chassis instead of the back panel.










it does not touch, but it is close.it is secure enough that it won’t move.






Boot test.


----------



## ikem (Jul 22, 2013)

Here is a small update of the last time that it will be bare aluminum. Powdercoating should be done this week and hopefully assembly will be done this weekend. Sleeving should also arrive today.

Here is what the rear panel ended up looking like.






The power supply hole came out very well.






All boxed up and ready to be dropped off at the powder coater. Chamfered holes and sanded faces.






fabricated a little shield plate for the ugly green wifi card. 






To make is easier to assemble. I have epoxied all the nuts to the angle aluminum, so I don't have to worry about them spinning.


----------



## ikem (Jul 23, 2013)

Lutro0 Customs has came through with some gear!






I have to much sleeve.... left to right, Lutro0 Stiffline, MDPC, FTWpc






not bad for just a pair of side cutters.






This is the first time I have ever crimped anything and wow... it is so slick!






Cut to length and crimped. Time to sleeve!






Finished psu. Stiffline is a little different than MDPC. Has a very low open ratio, so putting the sleeve on is a little harder, but once it is on, the braid is stiff enough that it doesn't need stretching.


----------



## Mindweaver (Jul 23, 2013)

Nice job on the sleeving man!


----------



## ikem (Jul 25, 2013)

hope to hear from the coaters tomorrow. doing benches and all that fun testing before I assemble this puzzle box...


----------



## ikem (Jul 29, 2013)

Got it all assembled and running. My HDD that I was going to put in it died.. and I had ti find a new one... but it is up!


Waiting for my camera to get back from service to get some better pictures.


----------



## ikem (Jul 31, 2013)

its coming!


----------

